# HOW TO CATCH FLOUNDER



## turkeyman55 (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 10, 2019)

Nice catches,,,,good eatin right there,,,,


----------



## turkeyman55 (Aug 10, 2019)

JIGS I GUESS WITH RIGS


----------



## Rhodes (Aug 12, 2019)

Great "tutorial" video. I appreciate these much more than video's of just catching fish with no real instruction. What part of Fla were you fishing in this video?


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Aug 12, 2019)

I thought they said they were in Virginia.


----------

